# fz100 to 60D



## stevie79 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi there, just wondering if the Canon 60D would be a big step up from an FZ100 I'm just not happy with the image noise unless it's outdoors in bright sunlight I've had it about a year now and planning to get a Dslr for Christmas . I Probably should mention I'm looking to be photographing my 3 year old son who never stays still and garden birds in flight .


----------



## dalex100 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi stevie,
I just upgraded from a FZ40 to a T2i + 50mm 1.8 and I love my new camera. It gives me greater image quality and much faster autofocus. 
So yes, you should upgrade to a 60D.


----------



## stevie79 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for the reply dalex I'm glad your enjoying your new camera and that its much better image quality. I've had some sharp shots with the fz100 at 100-200 ISO but anything above that especially  over 400iso the noise is terrible. I'm really looking forward to getting a new dslr I keep looking at the 60d for some reason although its an old camera and I could probably get a 700d for the same price.


----------

